# Hydrants... كتاب باللغة العربية... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (13 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب العاشر من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

Hydrants

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على NFPA 291 - 24 إصدار 2013 .. وNFPA-1 2012-- إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t449908.html​


----------



## silver star (13 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الطيبة
جعله فيه ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Nile Man (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ysedawy (13 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من النجاح و التوفيق بأذن المولى " عز و جل "


----------



## آغاميلاد (13 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-jabali (13 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير مهندس ابو فاضل النجار ابدعت


----------



## pora (14 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على مجهودك الكريم


----------



## ma_ah_ra (14 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك والله جهد اكثر من رائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الله الى مزيد من الخير


----------



## ياسر حسن (16 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sharaf911 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## eng_m_fatah (21 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedshabaan (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedshabaan (17 نوفمبر 2014)

انا كونت عايز انزل باقى الكتب انا عندى لغاية 19


----------



## khlio kolo (18 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## HOSARY (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الشاطبي (8 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير واسال الله لك التوفيق الدائم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

باركك الله وجزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedmashaly (12 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سعيد معمل (13 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمه


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

